# Light box therapy



## jana.gatton (Nov 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the difference between cpt 97028 and 96900?  Could you tell me what needs to be supported in the documentation to use 96900?  Our dermatologist wants to use 96900.

Thank you,

Jana:


----------



## rothwellada (Dec 2, 2020)

what is cpt code for light therapy box


----------



## SharonCollachi (Dec 2, 2020)

First, I would suggest starting a new thread.  This one is 9 years old.  

Second, you would need to provide more information, as to what exactly is being done and for what reason.


----------

